# blue minow water?



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

sbooy42 said:


> Even though they were goldens the receipt was still tied to the top of the bag..you could also buy greys, blues , perch mins, goldens, suckers, they even had large single suckers if you just wanted one..


Sounds like a good machine to have around. Great way to pick up live bait when going out fishing before the stores open for the day.


----------



## rockman (Feb 28, 2001)

This is what I use: http://www.wholesalebait.com/product.php?pid=173

I add about a tsp to a 5 gallon bucket and keep the minnows in the garage. I can usually keep goldens alive for at-least a month with a water change every 2 weeks. It is important that the new water is the same temperature as the old water.


----------



## baken (Mar 18, 2004)

a little hydrogen peroxide helps too. A strong enough solution is blue, but the amount you put in shouldn't turn the water blue. 
You can purchase small white tablets which are a dilute solution of H2O2 and when the tablets dissolve they release oxygen to the water. This is intended to aid the transport of fish in bags of water. 

Alternatively drip liquid H2O2 into the tank in very low concentrations. Typically 0.05 times your tank volume in litres assuming 3% solution. So a 60L tank would need 0.05 × 60L = 3ml per 12 hours. 

Levels of H2O2 as an Oxygen aid per 12 hours % solution × per litre × per US gallon example 60L (15.9 US G.) tank example 250L (66 US G.) tank 
3% 0.05 0.187 3ml 12.5ml 
6% 0.025 0.0935 1.5ml 6ml 
9% 0.016 0.062 1ml 4ml 

The Tropical Fishlopaedia book by Mary Bailey and Peter Burgess (on page 314) say 1-2ml of 3% solution per 10L (2.6 US G.) (5-10ml per 10 US Gallons (37.9L)) can be used as a oxygen aid. (ISBN 1-86054-102-X)


These cautious levels should be safe for nitrifying bacteria, fish, frogs and invertebrates. 
In extreme emergencies a five times dose (0.25 instead of 0.05 per litre)[1] can be performed to save gasping fish. Though you may get some damage to your nitrifying bacteria or invertebrates.


----------

